# finding my grandads past



## noah power (10 mo ago)

hi all my name is noah power i am a student in waterford city in the south east of ireland doing a research project on my grandad (malachy power ) he claimed to be on the ship named andania (4) which sailed for cunard at the time he calimed to sail from either england or ireland to new york and he remebers being berthed to peir 34 for a few days before return unfortunatally my grandad has long since passed but over these past few weeks curiosity has gotten the better of me as we never could confirm weather or not he was on the andania we do however know he worked on oil rigs in the north see in the early 70s we only know this as one of his old crewmates attended his funeral i have found multiple threads on this website regaurding the andania but all the posts are from the ealry 2000 and i fear most of the people who were on the ship have since passed 
any information is greatly appriciated crew logs,port of calls or even better if any of you have any more information on the andania or the crew itself 
kind regaurds 
noah power


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and Welcome, 
Can you give us your grandads date and place of birth?
I have found MN records of several seaman with the title M Power. Send via Personal message if this is sensative,
regards 
Roger


----------



## noah power (10 mo ago)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello and Welcome,
> Can you give us your grandads date and place of birth?
> I have found MN records of several seaman with the title M Power. Send via Personal message if this is sensative,
> regards
> Roger


hi roger my grandads name was malachy power born in waterford around 1933 
kind regaurds


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Noah. Have a look through these records None seem to be your grandad
Search results: "power m" | The National Archives 
As these records ony go up to 1972 it's not surprising. 

If he did sail on ANDANIA (4) it would be sometime between 1976 and 1981
ANDANIA (4) was Built in 1972 EX GLASGOW CLIPPER, 1976 purchased by Cunard from Souvertur Shipping, Glasgow renamed ANDANIA, Sold in 1981

After 1972 only two 10% samples of crew lists and agreements have been preserved. One sample is held by The 
British National Archives and the other by the British National Maritime Museum. The Maritime History Archive [email protected]. has some Crew Agreements up to 1976. The rest, up to 1989, have been destroyed.
Other members of this forum may be able to enlighten you further.

regards 
Roger


----------



## noah power (10 mo ago)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Noah. Have a look through these records None seem to be your grandad
> Search results: "power m" | The National Archives
> As these records ony go up to 1972 it's not surprising.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the info


----------

